# Interesting phone call from dealership



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

How did they have a buyer for your car that you've owned for years and 100,000 miles? (I'm assuming you're the original owner).


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

That dealer sold me that car 2.5 years ago and I guess they have a buyer looking for a used diesel cruze. And yes it has 97000 documented device miles.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

Gator said:


> Yesterday I received a phone call from the dealer I purchased my CTD from. They asked if I could come in and accept a aggressive above market offer to buy my car back. Seems they had a buyer for the car. I said it wasn't for sale and it has near 100000 miles on it. They said the buyer was aware of that. I still declined.
> So is the diesel market dried up of cars with VWs woes. Your diesel may of just went up in value.
> Any way if there is anyone in the Cincinnati area wanting to get rid of there CTD call Joseph Chevrolet at 513 245 0103 or 513 322 5526


 @*Gator* , Could be the market for the CTD is hot because of VWs woes OR they were just trying to get you into another car? Did he ask about buying a new car from him as well??

lil short story here: last night went to Target for son for Pokemon cards. Kid had a hankering I guess. I waited in CTD while wifey and he went in. Cold night so I sat there idling a bit. Some guy comes knocking on my window as I played with iPhone. I said may I help you. He says, hey is this a diesel ? ( guess the clackety clack and Holden badges weren't enough of a clue??) Anyway, I proudly said yes. He said he's got a TDI , is scared of what's going in with VWOA and heard about the Cruze CTD. I said it's got DPF and SCR and that didn't seem to scare him. He immediately asked what I expected: what kind of mileage you getting? I showed him DIC since car was already running and it is showing avg at 44 and I am getting 50-55 mpg on highway commute at 60-65 MPH. He said that's better than his 40 avg and 46 on highway. He said thanks and was going to try to unload his TDI with a Chevy dealer. I said wait for suits to figure it out and he said he just wanted " out." As he left, he said, your Cruze is much nicer than I expected. I said what were you expecting and he said VW guys trash the Cruze. I just said " typical."


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

A new car purchase never came up consindering I just bought a new 2015 pickup from them 6 months ago.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

Gator said:


> A new car purchase never came up consindering I just bought a new 2015 pickup from them 6 months ago.


The other 2 two cars I was looking at both sold as well. Somethings afoot.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Just a way to get you into their stealership. I'm always getting letters of this same thing. Bet the offered you diddly squat for your CTD.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm very happy with the car. I belong to the 800 miles a tank club. That's the hypermilling badge. My highest avg is 64.5 miles per gallon on the 50 mile page. I typically if you look at my fuelly page get 700 miles per fillup


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

This is the actual reason they contacted you. They wanted you in to buy another car, and say that they have a buyer for your vehicle. It's the way they get repeat business, sales people have to do cold calls in their slow time.



AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Just a way to get you into their stealership. I'm always getting letters of this same thing. Bet the offered you diddly squat for your CTD.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes that's possible and I'm aware of the tactics that are used. I've owned several new cars in my lifetime but I truly think they could of had a buyer and might of thought well I would need another car 2 sales. But we have a car that's not on the market to be bought till 2017 comes out. I went through this with a special edition HHR I had. They are in high demand.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I did ask the sales lady that called me why would you give a aggressive above market price for a car that has 100000 miles and is only a couple years old. I know the game.
Her response was that is done when they have a guaranteed buyer. 
Yep could be the new sales pitch. Guess I'll never know but I've supplied the phone numbers call them and call there bluff.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Just a way to get you into their stealership. I'm always getting letters of this same thing. Bet the offered you diddly squat for your CTD.


100% common tactic


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

I mean, i get the monthly letters saying "trade in your Cruze for the best value!", but never has the letter said, "we have a buyer lined up and is interested in your car". How can they even tell a customer about that? "Yeah we service some CTDs, let me see if one of them wants to sell it"?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

We can debate the dealer tactics, my take away is that is a positive thing for the Cruze Diesel. I can only hope Chevrolet will bring out the 17 Diesel, we are all car people that love the car. Oil is continuing to fall in price, speculation is it could reach around the $20 a barrel mark early 2016. Just wonder if oil gets to that price if Diesel sales will be there or not.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Look I can give a hoot less if it was a sale tatic or legit, I'm just throwing this out there if there is someone trying to get out of there CTD, give them a call.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I bet GM is now wishing they hadn't cancelled the CDT for 2016. Even in the "Limited" trim it would be selling now.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Obermd I say your right on that or I just wished they did better advertising. The car we have will always be unique to the market. 
First Chevy diesel car since the 70s and soon to be last with the bigger engine.


----------



## lakemg (Dec 26, 2015)

according to Chevydealer.com, there are 9 cruze diesels within 100 miles of 45011...So there are still a few out there


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

obermd said:


> I bet GM is now wishing they hadn't cancelled the CDT for 2016. Even in the "Limited" trim it would be selling now.


why would it be selling?


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Are they new or used? Some people never can afford new but would settle for a used witch I would say is hard to find.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Gator said:


> Obermd I say your right on that or I just wished they did better advertising. The car we have will always be unique to the market.
> First Chevy diesel car since the 70s and soon to be last with the bigger engine.


Maybe with the 17 Diesel Chevrolet will advertise and try to capture the VW TDI market, If properly promoted this could be a good opportunity for Chevrolet to get more market share. If I owned a TDI I would be more than upset with what happened.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Gator said:


> Are they new or used? Some people never can afford new but would settle for a used witch I would say is hard to find.


Used 2014 Chevrolet Cruze Sedans for Sale in Hamilton, OH 45013 - Autotrader

17 within 100 miles


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

auction pricing http://i.imgur.com/gvINxbU.png


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

higher mileage http://imgur.com/QCrCZer


----------



## GooberPHX420 (Jan 6, 2016)

Very new sales pitch. I just skimmed all my sales books and this one is not in there.

Wrote it down, will keep eyes peeled.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Not a single car has 100000 miles boraz. Your working real hard to change my post. If the dealer just say walk in and say I'm looking for a diesel car but only want to spend 12,000. Dealer looks at trade value on mine say ,8000 gives me 9000 which is above value thens makes 3000 grand. 
Instead of trying to call it a sales pitch call them, like I said I'm not selling my car and don't give a hoot. I've owned more cars than most will in a life time. 
I know the pitch, I just sold a 2012 Cadillac to buy my truck. So three new cars in 4 years. I've heard the calls believe me. 
What struck me about the call they new the milage and the car is unique to the market. Most car lots don't swap used vehicles like they do with new ones. 
It's gets a little old when someone tries to post something good or a question the post will turn sour within the first page


----------



## GooberPHX420 (Jan 6, 2016)

Gator said:


> Not a single car has 100000 miles boraz. Your working real hard to change my post. If the dealer just say walk in and say I'm looking for a diesel car but only want to spend 12,000. Dealer looks at trade value on mine say ,8000 gives me 9000 which is above value thens makes 3000 grand.
> Instead of trying to call it a sales pitch call them, like I said I'm not selling my car and don't give a hoot. I've owned more cars than most will in a life time.
> I know the pitch, I just sold a 2012 Cadillac to buy my truck. So three new cars in 4 years. I've heard the calls believe me.
> What struck me about the call they new the milage and the car is unique to the market. Most car lots don't swap used vehicles like they do with new ones.
> It's gets a little old when someone tries to post something good or a question the post will turn sour within the first page


I am new here and have been seriously considering the diesel, so thank you all for the info!

I appreciate the heads up on the diesel market. I think it will hold strong for American brand diesels, but VW might take enough hurt to go out of business, or maybe get bought out by someone like Tesla looking for a good investment. I heard Lyft was in talks with VW as well, not sure how valid that rumor is though.

Gator, do you still have your Special Edition HHR? My grandfather had one, and when he passed it was given to my uncle and I hate him for it! That thing is a beast!


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

No unfortunately it was totaled in a collision. Wife's car. Special spring edition with the smoked chrome bigger motor. I hated the car but wife lived it.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Wife loved it. **** spell check catches me every time.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Hope this came out . dark. 55 mpg avg for 500 miles


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

This one's better. 97000 miles trying to catch Diesel. He's has 150000. GLENNGLENN you was asking about oil. This is what I use


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Hey guys. Selling a used Cruze Diesel. Like new, less than 10K miles. Good price, $32,000. PM for info.


Well its possible....


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Believe what you want but the dealer has no interest in helping you out in a high demand vehicle price tag. Go ahead and get a written buy back price from them. You wont be happy I promise.


----------



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

Been trying to sell my Cruze Diesel for about a month. 34k miles on it, loaded with everything. 

Was gonna trade it, but the dealers were at 10-12500 on the trades, Carmax was at 14k before the new year. Everyone of them was saying that the Cruze diesel market is dead with the current model not having a diesel option. 

Ended up buying the wife a new Durango R/T and will probably end up just letting the Cruze sit around and drive it to the grocery store. Not going to throw the car away.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

obermd said:


> I bet GM is now wishing they hadn't cancelled the CDT for 2016. Even in the "Limited" trim it would be selling now.



Technically, it was never canceled , ITS just being updated. I for one would love to see the new 1.6 FlugenGroovin engine and see how it performs. I'll bet that they won't move far off sticker when it comes out Summer 2016. They sorta miscalculated the update since the VW debacle could've given them a LOT of sales. Even Maximum BOB will tell you, it isn't the car business, its a sales business!!


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

smkn600ctd said:


> Been trying to sell my Cruze Diesel for about a month. 34k miles on it, loaded with everything.
> 
> Was gonna trade it, but the dealers were at 10-12500 on the trades, Carmax was at 14k before the new year. Everyone of them was saying that the Cruze diesel market is dead with the current model not having a diesel option.
> 
> Ended up buying the wife a new Durango R/T and will probably end up just letting the Cruze sit around and drive it to the grocery store. Not going to throw the car away.


IT takes a special buyer to want any diesel, TDI or CTD. Always been that way. I recognized that when I pulled the trigger on mine a month ago. Even the dealers recognize that. I imagine that if you has a gas Cruze, the $$ #s would've been the same. Stealerships try to get it less than wholesale and sell for retail plus. They tell you the market for any car is cold (when trading) BUT when you're buying, the price is high because the car is HOT!!!


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

Gator said:


> This one's better. 97000 miles trying to catch Diesel. He's has 150000. GLENNGLENN you was asking about oil. This is what I use


Thanks @Gator, that's what I was looking for. The standard stuff has a grey cap, NOT green !!


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Your welcome.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

FWIW I received a similar contact from the dealer who services my Cadillac about two years ago. The pitch was that they had a buyer for a low-miles DTS who did not want to drive a new XTS with CUE and therefore could get me above market pricing. I thanked them for their time and politely declined. 

The same servicing dealer, many years ago mind you, had a salesman selling my Impala SS to some walki-in while my car sat in the service reception area. 

I guess it's flattering in a way.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

Tomko said:


> FWIW I received a similar contact from the dealer who services my Cadillac about two years ago. The pitch was that they had a buyer for a low-miles DTS who did not want to drive a new XTS with CUE and therefore could get me above market pricing. I thanked them for their time and politely declined.
> 
> The same servicing dealer, many years ago mind you, had a salesman selling my Impala SS to some walki-in while my car sat in the service reception area.
> 
> I* guess it's flattering in a way.*


It's all business and horse trading anyway. I don't get fazed by it nor do I get upset. The ONLY time I get a "lil aggrieved" is when the same car that was HOT two years ago and that I now want to trade in, is a complete piece of garbage and is only worth 10% of what I paid. I've seen this from Lexus on down to MB on down to BMW and on. In a way, they're all the same...... 

Having worked in a finance office, aka THE BOX , I've seen all sides of the business. The money $ is being made in Finance, Service & Used Cars and YOUR TRADE. Not a whole lot left in NEW car sales.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

GlennGlenn said:


> Not a whole lot left in NEW car sales.


Logical. New cars are identical. (or at least, easily comparable). The only difference is color and options. And the high price makes people want to shop around. 

As soon as they're used, it's a question of mileage and condition - it makes it harder to compare. Oh, and there's only one just like it. When it's gone, it's gone. The sales talk has a greater influence in getting the price up.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

GlennGlenn said:


> It's all business and horse trading anyway. I don't get fazed by it nor do I get upset. The ONLY time I get a "lil aggrieved" is when the same car that was HOT two years ago and that I now want to trade in, is a complete piece of garbage and is only worth 10% of what I paid. I've seen this from Lexus on down to MB on down to BMW and on. In a way, they're all the same......
> 
> Having worked in a finance office, aka THE BOX , I've seen all sides of the business. The money $ is being made in Finance, Service & Used Cars and YOUR TRADE. Not a whole lot left in NEW car sales.


LOL "THE BOX". I once knew a girl like that.


----------



## lakemg (Dec 26, 2015)

Gator said:


> Are they new or used? Some people never can afford new but would settle for a used witch I would say is hard to find.


The ones on Chevy dealer were new...


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

lakemg said:


> The ones on Chevy dealer were new...



New can actually be better for those who can't afford new? Huh you ask?? Lemme explain. With new, you not only get warranty, you Also get benefit of available factory rebates and better financing ( less interest typically charged On new cars) and with most manufacturers now, two years of service. Used, limited warranty , if any left ; financing is more expensive and like the box of chocolates, you never know what you're gonna get. It's a roll of the dice.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I get contacted regularly regarding my now 12 year old GTO from the dealer that sold it to me offering over book value wanting to sell me a new Buick. No way do I want to sell.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am not at all surprised by the OP. Our cars are relatively rare and there are a core group of diesel fans who will always want them. I tend to think it's more of an actual offer than a sales pitch, by the way it was worded. if I got that offer, I would not care what they offered me. Mine is not for sale at any price. Well, maybe 2.8 million dollars, I'd consider that offer. 

Today I will hit 150K. I plan on doing another milestone write up and posting it in the next couple days.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

GlennGlenn said:


> . In a way, they're all the same......


tacomas and wrxs are the exception


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

boraz said:


> why would it be selling?


All the VW TDI buyers who are set on a diesel are sitting on the sidelines. VW isn't allowed to sell any of their diesels in North America until they fix the emissions system. The longer this drags on the lower the chance of VW ever selling another TDI.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I still get calls from dealers saying they have someone that wants to buy my 1976 VW Rabbit.
Just go to any car dealer website and fill in the info for their trade-in value on your car and I will guarantee that you will get a call from them in the near future.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

boraz said:


> tacomas and wrxs are the exception


I was referring to the dealers. 



obermd said:


> All the VW TDI buyers who are set on a diesel are sitting on the sidelines. VW isn't allowed to sell any of their diesels in North America until they fix the emissions system. The longer this drags on the lower the chance of VW ever selling another TDI.


True, VW cant sell, BUT the wholesalers/auctions/used/private party can sell and move them (these days at a substantial discount too!!). Some are losing $1000s per car per month the longer this drags on. 

X2 on the fix issue. Perhaps, the ONLY Passenger cars left with diesel will be the CTD (new and old models) , small pickups like Colorado and Nissan and the Ford/Chevy trucks (and maybe the Mazda 6 Skyactiv Diesel if we ever see it).


----------



## eaton53 (Nov 25, 2015)

GooberPHX420 said:


> I heard Lyft was in talks with VW as well, not sure how valid that rumor is though.


GM's investing $500MM in Lyft. I think they have plans for the Bolt with them.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

GlennGlenn said:


> @*Gator* , Could be the market for the CTD is hot because of VWs woes OR they were just trying to get you into another car? Did he ask about buying a new car from him as well??
> 
> lil short story here: last night went to Target for son for Pokemon cards. Kid had a hankering I guess. I waited in CTD while wifey and he went in. Cold night so I sat there idling a bit. Some guy comes knocking on my window as I played with iPhone. I said may I help you. He says, hey is this a diesel ? ( guess the clackety clack and Holden badges weren't enough of a clue??) Anyway, I proudly said yes. He said he's got a TDI , is scared of what's going in with VWOA and heard about the Cruze CTD. I said it's got DPF and SCR and that didn't seem to scare him. He immediately asked what I expected: what kind of mileage you getting? I showed him DIC since car was already running and it is showing avg at 44 and I am getting 50-55 mpg on highway commute at 60-65 MPH. He said that's better than his 40 avg and 46 on highway. He said thanks and was going to try to unload his TDI with a Chevy dealer. I said wait for suits to figure it out and he said he just wanted " out." As he left, he said, your Cruze is much nicer than I expected. I said what were you expecting and he said VW guys trash the Cruze. I just said " typical."


A random guy bangs on your window in a target parking lot? Did you pull your carry piece on him?


----------

